# Welcher Boss-/Elitemob verbucht die meisten Spielerkills seit dem WOW Start?



## Airbusa380 (8. Dezember 2008)

Mein Leben als WOW Süchtiger hatte mit der WOW Beta Einzug gehalten, doch nach 3 Jahre (nach Burning Crusade) hörte ich auf. 
Mann hat viele Höhen und Tiefen gehabt, mann hat viel gesehen und viele Abenteuer bestritten. Doch welche Bosse können die meisten Spieler-Kills vorweisen? 
Es gibt ja haufenweise Bosse oder sonstige Elite-Monstern, doch meine Wahl gebührt einem im Wald von Elwyn. Hogger, der Boss der Gnolle, der erste Elite den man als Aly trifft.
Ich denke das bei allen Leuten es gleich abgegangen ist. Mann kommt raus in den Wald, trifft sich im Goldhain für neue Abenteuer und geht den Weg richtung Westfall.
Dann bekommt man das Quest Gnolle zu killen und denkt sich nichts dabei, denn mann fühlt sich bärenstark. Doch plötzlich kommt ein Gnoll auf einen zu rennen und man denkst sich:" Ha, jetzt küsste du meine Axt". Doch leider merkt man zu spät, das er viel stärker ist als angenommen und so liegt man im Staub und grübelt nach, warum man nicht mehr unter den lebenden weilt. Mann sah auch, dass um sein Bild sich ein goldener Drache schlängelt. Nachforschungen zeigen, er ist ein Elite (jetzt ja nicht mehr) und man muss mit dem Level höher sein oder in einer Gruppe, um ihn zu bezwingen.

Ich denke für einzelne lag die Schmach so tief, dass man in auch noch mit Level 70+ immer wieder besuchte um sein Versprechen einzulösen:

Und zwar *ICH KOMME WIEDER!!!*


----------



## Baltimus (8. Dezember 2008)

Airbusa380 schrieb:


> Nachforschungen zeigen, er ist ein Elite (jetzt ja nicht mehr) und man muss mit dem Level höher sein oder in einer Gruppe, um ihn zu bezwingen.



WAS? DER IST NICHT MEHR ELITE? NEIN!!!

Ich wollt meinen Freund, der mit WoW anfängt, mit dem verarschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, ich glaub, so wie du, dass Hogger die meisten Kills gemacht hat. Als Anfänger weißte halt nicht, was Elite bedeutet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG Balti


----------



## Airbusa380 (8. Dezember 2008)

Aber stärker ist er trotzdem noch, oder?


----------



## Baltimus (8. Dezember 2008)

hmm keine Ahnung hab ihn lange nicht mehr besucht.
Ist halt 2 Levls höher aber sonst...


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (8. Dezember 2008)

http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/gamestat...tml?de,killedby

is zumindest die letzte woche^^


----------



## MayoAmok (9. Dezember 2008)

hogger ist definitiv noch elite. 

letzte woche erst gelegt.....


das wird sich blizz niemals wagen


----------



## schleicher77 (9. Dezember 2008)

Eben nachgesehen.

Hogger

LVL 11 Humanoid (ELITE)

666HP


----------



## Valdos Theolos (9. Dezember 2008)

schleicher77 schrieb:


> 666HP



Das ist ein Zeichen!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daywa (9. Dezember 2008)

Hmm... gibt viele Kandidaten. Aus meiner Erfahrung heraus war es aber Ragnaros. Der Boden war mit Leichen gefplastert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Næthril (9. Dezember 2008)

Hogger ist auf platz 414 mit 3518 opfern, also stimmt die Vermutung nicht ganz.^^


----------



## Natsumee (9. Dezember 2008)

rofl Loken fast 160k leute gekillt an einem tag^^ und das in einer 5er inze^^


----------



## b1ubb (9. Dezember 2008)

ganz ehrlich, 
hogger ist zwar ein lustiger boss, aber ich glaube nicht der meist gekillteste mob.

ich würde eher auf illidan bzw die neuen endbosse der high instanzen setzen.
illidan wurde monate, fast jeden tag unzählige male gekillt.

da kein hogger ned mithalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (9. Dezember 2008)

Insgesamt? ich würde mal sagen Valeastraz, der muss zu Classic Zeiten Hunderttausende in den Tod geschickt haben.


----------



## b1ubb (9. Dezember 2008)

HGVermillion schrieb:


> Insgesamt? ich würde mal sagen Valeastraz, der muss zu Classic Zeiten Hunderttausende in den Tod geschickt haben.



hmmm.
also ein Classic boss glaub ich nicht, da damals noch nicht soviel gespielt haben wie jetzt.


----------



## HGVermillion (9. Dezember 2008)

Stimmt auch wieder, aber prozentual an den Zahlen der Damaligen Spielerschaft dürfte er hinkommen, es scheitern ja noch heute Raids an ihm wenn sie nicht aufpassen.


----------



## Natsumee (9. Dezember 2008)

c'thun^^


----------



## b1ubb (9. Dezember 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> c'thun^^



das is glaub ich der wenigst gekillteste boss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mäuserich (9. Dezember 2008)

Meine Vermutung geht da eher in Richtung der Bosse aus dem altem 60er Raidcontent.

Warum?!

Nun, beim Raid-Progress stehen generell viele Wipes an, das galt für Classic, BC und in gewissem Maße auch für WotLK. Aber bei einem Wipe damals starben einfach mehr Leute (40 anstatt heute 25), daher dürfte wohl einer alten 40er Bosse im mittlerem Content (T1 - T2) die Liste der Total-Kills anführen... also vermute ich mal...

btw: die erste Intention von mir (und wahrscheinlich auch allen anderen) beim Lesen des Thread-Titels war natürlich Hogger ^^


----------



## Natsumee (9. Dezember 2008)

aso dachte hier gehts um welchen boss hat am meisten leute gekillt ^^

*hust*


----------



## Mäuserich (9. Dezember 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> das is glaub ich der wenigst gekillteste boss
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es geht ja nicht darum welcher Boss am häufigsten gekillt worde sondern welcher die meisten Spieler gekillt hat!


----------



## b1ubb (9. Dezember 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> aso dachte hier gehts um welchen boss hat am meisten leute gekillt ^^
> *hust*



ich nehm alles zurück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ups, da war wohl der spielerkill ein wenig falsch verstanden =)


----------



## Natsumee (9. Dezember 2008)

wobei archie hatt sicher auch viele kills gemacht^^

wen ich so an unsere try zeiten denk  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  gesamt ca 45 trys bis der lag *hust*


----------



## b1ubb (9. Dezember 2008)

nunja, ich glaub jeder endboss ist echt hart und hat bestimmt viele trys gebraucht.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (9. Dezember 2008)

hogger hat Platz 414 mit 3518 spielern die an ihm verreckt sind... das sind weniger als "Bandit der Flusspfoten".. aber auch nur 10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerbalin (9. Dezember 2008)

Ich denke es war Maggi.

Warum? 

Pre BC gabs zwar Raids aber das waren die wenigsten Spieler die auch wirklich viel zu Gesicht bekommen hatten auch war der Raidcontent damals noch nicht so Masse tauglich. Dann kam BC und mit Kara und Maggi waren die ersten wirklich Casualraids offen. Maggi war vor X Nerfs schon nicht ohne und auch nach x Nerfs hat es immer noch ausgereicht wenn einer in ner Random Grp das klicken verschlafen hat. Denkt mal nach im letzten drittel von BC wie ihr mit Randomgrps bei Maggi wart oder am Anfang BC als Euer Main noch im Staub lag.

so long...


----------



## Maurolotschi (9. Dezember 2008)

Næthril schrieb:


> Hogger ist auf platz 414 mit 3518 opfern, also stimmt die Vermutung nicht ganz.^^


Quelle?


----------



## b1ubb (9. Dezember 2008)

Gerbalin schrieb:


> Ich denke es war Maggi.
> Warum?
> Pre BC gabs zwar Raids aber das waren die wenigsten Spieler die auch wirklich viel zu Gesicht bekommen hatten auch war der Raidcontent damals noch nicht so Masse tauglich. Dann kam BC und mit Kara und Maggi waren die ersten wirklich Casualraids offen. Maggi war vor X Nerfs schon nicht ohne und auch nach x Nerfs hat es immer noch ausgereicht wenn einer in ner Random Grp das klicken verschlafen hat. Denkt mal nach im letzten drittel von BC wie ihr mit Randomgrps bei Maggi wart oder am Anfang BC als Euer Main noch im Staub lag.
> so long...



ähm, das hast du fast bei allen Bosse:

Vashj, wenn einer vergisst die "Bälle" in die mitte zu werfen, WIPE

Archi: Wenn ein Heiler oder ein DD verpennt, der stribt zu 99% Wipe

BT: Illidan, wenn der hexxer der Illidan Tankt ein Parasiten bekommt und der nicht sofort gekillt wird - 99% Wipe

und und und


----------



## Maurolotschi (9. Dezember 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> ähm, das hast du fast bei allen Bosse:
> 
> Vashj, wenn einer vergisst die "Bälle" in die mitte zu werfen, WIPE
> 
> ...


Nur dass weder Vashj, noch Kael, noch Archi noch Illidan von Random-Gruppen geraidet wurden (ausser nach dem Übergangspatch zu Lich King)


----------



## Kater Karlo (9. Dezember 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> ähm, das hast du fast bei allen Bosse:
> 
> Vashj, wenn einer vergisst die "Bälle" in die mitte zu werfen, WIPE
> 
> ...



Geh doch nochmal ins Bett, schon der zweite "Fehler" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Er denkt Magtheridon sei der "meistkillende" Boss gewesen, da er einer der ersten Casualraids war und somit von mehr Leuten als nur den Highend-Content-Raider gelegt werden konnte.

Ich stimme dir vollkommen zu, dass man bei jedem Boss durch auch nur den kleinsten Fehler Wipes haben kann.

MfG KK  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerbalin (9. Dezember 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> ähm, das hast du fast bei allen Bosse:
> 
> Vashj, wenn einer vergisst die "Bälle" in die mitte zu werfen, WIPE
> 
> ...



Also würde ich so nicht sagen Vash oder Ilidan waren besser Trashmobs fand ich, ich glaub ich bin dort weniger gestorben als die Bosse selber, net mehr net weniger, allerdings wurde Illidan auch erst weit nach Maggi ins Spiel implementiert. Und auch Vash haben die meisten erst nach Abschaffung der Pre gesehen. Kel war ne Kante aber den haben auch viele erst nach Abschaffen der Pre gesehen sonst wäre der weit oben auf meiner Liste. 

Maggi wurde jede Woche normalen wie auch Casuals gelegt und verursachte bis zu Ende hin immer mal wieder nen Wipe wenn ich mich an Randomruns mit Twink und so erinnere war schon teilweise übel wie schwer es für manche ist den Kubus zu drücken und das auch noch ohne Debuff -.-

Bei Wotlk würde ich da atm auf Loken in Hero tippen. Loken kann ich zwar aus meiner Erfahrung sprechen kein Problem aber ich höre viele sagen für Pala oder Schamie Healer ist der Teilweise heavy.


----------



## henrikdeluxe (9. Dezember 2008)

Maurolotschi schrieb:


> Quelle?



http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/gamestat...tml?de,killedby

dort nach Hogger suchen, er hat sich letzte Woche inner in den 400er Rängen aufgehalten mit 2k bis 3,5k Kills pro Tag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





krass das Loken da so abräumt die letzte Woche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn manihn kennt is der easy ... die Leute wissen wohl nicht, dass sie nah an ihm dran stehen müssen solange er gerade keine Nova wirkt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (9. Dezember 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> illidan wurde monate, fast jeden tag unzählige male gekillt.



Sorry, blubb, das hast Du falsch verstanden. Es ging nicht um dem Boss, der am öftesten umgelegt wurde, sondern der am öftesten umgelegt hat.

Ja, ich weiß, der Unterschied ist subtil, aber immerhin vorhanden...


----------



## etmundi (9. Dezember 2008)

Also abseits der Bosse sind es wohl die Elite-Mobs, die in den
einzelnen Gebieten herumstreifen. Den T-Rex in Un'Goro hab 
ich z.B. gehasst.


----------



## Technocrat (9. Dezember 2008)

etmundi schrieb:


> Also abseits der Bosse sind es wohl die Elite-Mobs, die in den
> einzelnen Gebieten herumstreifen. Den T-Rex in Un'Goro hab
> ich z.B. gehasst.



Wobei es für den einen echt einfachen Trick gibt: man muß einfach - nicht lachen! - um den nächsten Baum laufen. Er verliert nach ein paar Minuten die Lust.


----------



## Gerbalin (9. Dezember 2008)

henrikdeluxe schrieb:


> dort nach Hogger suchen, er hat sich letzte Woche inner in den 400er Rängen aufgehalten mit 2k bis 3,5k Kills pro Tag
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Somit ist er sogar noch hinter "Wache von Süderstade"


----------



## soul6 (9. Dezember 2008)

Also abgesehen, dass bei mir die sufu bei dem wow-link nicht funzt, würd ich sagen
Karabosse nicht vergessen !
Denn was sich da allabendlich abgespielt hat vor der Tür in Kara und was da random teilweise abgelaufen ist,
war schon abenteuerlich :-)
Denke schon, das da der ein oder andere Boss bei den Spielerkills weit vorne liegt.

lg
randy





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maddogie (9. Dezember 2008)

Loken

Siehe da --> Klick mich


----------



## Dark2Devil (9. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Loken ist vor jedem Raidboss die letzte 7 TAGE xD


----------



## Targuss (9. Dezember 2008)

Teufelshäscher hatte zu Release von bc sichern auch massig Spieler gekillt >.< 
Kenne das ja noch... ein kleiner Orkkrieger, friedlich Schweine und Vögel am schlachten... die Erde bebt leicht, du denkst dir erst nichts... RUMS tot.
Von den Nicht-Boss-Npcs sicher einer der am meisten tötenden Mobs.

PS: wow-europe zeigt ja nur an, wieviele Spieler der Boss in den vergangenen Tagen gekillt hat, nicht wieviele insgesamt.


----------



## Natsumee (9. Dezember 2008)

Dark2Devil schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Loken ist vor jedem Raidboss die letzte 7 TAGE xD



loken gibts aber erst seit wotlk und ich glaube nicht das er seit es wotlk gibt jetzt schon am meisten gekillt hat^^


----------



## Dark2Devil (9. Dezember 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> loken gibts aber erst seit wotlk und ich glaube nicht das er seit es wotlk gibt jetzt schon am meisten gekillt hat^^



ich meinte auch nicht die Meißten blos er hat zurzeit TÄGLICH mehr kills als die Derzeitigen RAID bosse ^^


----------



## freexinshadows (9. Dezember 2008)

Klickt doch einfach mal auf den Link der schon ein paar mal gepostet wurde:

http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/gamestat...tml?de,killedby

Ist ne offizielle Liste von Blizzard. Dort ist Loken vorne. Und ich kann bestätigen. Der Boss macht keinen Spaß -.-


----------



## Gerbalin (9. Dezember 2008)

freexinshadows schrieb:


> Klickt doch einfach mal auf den Link der schon ein paar mal gepostet wurde:
> 
> http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/gamestat...tml?de,killedby
> 
> Ist ne offizielle Liste von Blizzard. Dort ist Loken vorne. Und ich kann bestätigen. Der Boss macht keinen Spaß -.-



Kommt immer auf die Klasse an also wenn ich den mit Gilde mache 1st Try, aber als Diszi hab ich da vom healen her eh kein Prob. Gut Random und dann mit Movmentkrüppel dabei kanns schlimm werden...


----------



## Hadez6666 (9. Dezember 2008)

Seit beginn von WotLK hat Loken die meisten Spieler den weg zum Geistheiler gezeigt. Das is auch so eine Miese...


----------



## Presi1986 (9. Dezember 2008)

100% aus zuverlässiger Quelle weiss ich, dass Onyxia früher der Top Boss war was Spieler Kills an geht! Die alte hat einfach mal, jedes mal bei einem Wipe 40 Mann ausgelöscht (waren doch so viele früher oder)


----------



## Smóky-DOTD (9. Dezember 2008)

also meine antwort wäre auch ony  oder raggnaros gewesen...die gibt es einfach am längsten und wurden über jahre besucht...slebst in Bc wurde ony (zumindest auf meinen server) jede woche gelegt...was natürlich auch tote mitspieler zur folge haben muss^^

also klares vote  für Ony oder Raggnaros


----------



## Hubautz (9. Dezember 2008)

Wer natürlich auch eine Menge Leute auf dem Gewissen hat, ist der Teufelshäscher auf der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grundsätzlich wäre ich aber auch für Ony oder Vael. Vael konnte mit etwas Pech auch immer wieder einen BWL Farmrun aufmischen. Zudem sterben da serienmäßig ein paar Leute.


----------



## Kalfani (9. Dezember 2008)

Also damals war das immer Vaelastrasz mit den meistens Kills soweit ich das noch weiß, also Pre BC.


----------



## WotanGOP (9. Dezember 2008)

Ich würde folgendes vermuten:

1. Es handelt sich um einen Instanzenboss.
Begründung: Unterm Strich spielt sich der meiste Teil, des aktiven WoW-PvE-Lebens in Instanzen ab. Man farmt ein wenig. Man questet etwas. Man ist hier mal im Gasthaus, da mal im AH oder dort etwas herstellen. Aber hauptsächlich zieht man durch Instanzen. Und dort stirbt man i.d.R. häufiger bei Bossen, als beim Trash.
Bei Hogger z.B. stirbt zwar jeder Mensch wohl mindestens ein Mal, aber in dieser Ecke der Karte ist man erstens nur für kurze Zeit und zweitens ist er ab einem gewissen Level sowieso nicht mehr gefährlich.
Gleiches gilt auch für Rex im Krater, den Teufelshäscher oder andere in der Landschaft stehende Elitemobs.

2. Es muß sich um eine Instanz handeln, die über einen langen Zeitraum von einer großen Zahl Spieler potentielles Ziel war.
Begründung: Je mehr Spieler über einen größeren Zeitraum immer wieder in eine Instanz gehen, desto mehr potentielle Tote gibt es da.
WotLK Instanzen scheiden da schonmal aus, da es die einfach noch nicht lang genug gibt. Classic-Instanzen gibt es zwar bis zu zwei Jahre länger, als BC-Inis, aber seit BC haben die Besuche dort extrem abgenommen und da die Anzahl der WoW-Spieler stetig steigt, sehe ich bei den BC-Instanzen das größte Potential.

3. Es handelt sich nicht um eine 25er Raidinstanz.
Begründung: Da sterben zwar mehr Leute, als in einer 5er Ini, bei einem Wipe, aber insgesamt werden die ja auch viel weniger besucht.
Für SSC brauchte man ursprünglich eine Prequest, die mußte man zunächst auch erstmal schaffen. Gruul war lange Zeit keinesfalls ein Selbstläufer für die breite Masse.
Bei FdS war das ganze noch schwieriger. Die Pre war länger und der Pre-Endboss ursprünglich deutlich schwerer.
Hyjal und BT wurden erst später eingeführt und um sie betreten zu können, brauchte man lange Zeit wiederum abgeschlossene Pres, wo man SSC und FdS clear haben mußte. Das hat allerdings nur ein kleinerer Teil der Community geschafft.
Mit der schrittweisen Abschaffung der Pres, wurden diese Instanzen dann zwar für alle zugänglich, jedoch dürfte der Vorsprung anderer Instanzen, was die Besucher angeht, uneinholbar sein.
Sunwell gab es sowieso nur viel kürzer, als die anderen Instanzen und hier gingen vor Patch 3.0.2 auch nur extrem wenige Gilden regelmäßig rein.
Die verbleibenden 25er, Gruul und Maggi, konnten dagegen von BC-Beginn an von jedem Spieler betreten werden. Das gibt ihnen das größte Zeitpotential unter den 25ern.
Allerdings bin ich der Meinung, daß die getöteten Spieler hier doch vergleichsweise gering sind. Feste Raids sind Anfangs häufig gewipet, aber sobald sie die Bosse drauf hatten, wurde hier mit wenig Verlusten nur noch gefarmt. Später gingen solche Raids hier nicht mehr rein, weil man höhere Instanzen besuchte. Spontane Randomraids dagegen pflegen sich zusammenzutun, in die Instanz zu rennen, vielleicht ein oder zwei Stunden zu wipen und sich dann mit mehr oder weniger Erfolg verbucht zu haben wieder aufzulösen, um es eine Woche später erneut zu versuchen.

4. Es handelt sich auch um keine 10er Raidinstanz.
Begründung: ZA kam erst in der Mitte von BC. Das Zeitpotential für Besuche ist also wesentlich geringer.
Bleibt Kara als Raid übrig. Das ist wohl die insgesamt bestbesuchte Raidinstanz im ganzen Spiel bisher. Bis zum Ende von BC wurden hier noch regelmäßig Marken gefarmt. Allerdings ist der Schwierigkeitsgrad hier doch so, daß ab einem gewissen Equipstand auch jeder Randomraid mit wenig Wipes durchkommt.
Dazu kommt, daß man hier ja jeden Boss auch nur einmal pro Woche legen kann, was wieder weniger Potential bedeutet.

5. Es muß sich also um eine 5er Instanz handeln, genauer, um eine Heroinstanz.
Begründung: 5er Instanzen kann man jeden Tag besuchen. Nonheros zwar immer und immer wieder, aber ab einem gewissen Stand geht man nur noch in Heroinstanzen, bzw. wiped man in Nonheros nur noch äußerst selten.
Das Instanzleben außerhalb von Raids fand bis zum Ende von BC zum größten Teil in Heroinstanzen statt. Da wurden Dailies gemacht, Marken, Equip, Urnether, Rezepte oder Edelsteine gefarmt. Manche Hero hat man zeitweise tatsächlich jeden Tag besucht. Entweder weil man dort etwas ganz bestimmtes brauchte oder weil es besonders viele Marken gab, bzw. die Marken relativ leichter zu bekommen waren, als z.b. in HdZ1.

Dann will ich mal aussortieren, basierend auf meinen Erfahrungen:
- Blutkessel, Managruft, Krypta, Schattenlabyrinth und Sethek würde ich ausschließen. Diese Instanzen waren deutlich unbeliebter, als die anderen.
- Um Hdz1 und Arka haben viele meistens einen Bogen gemacht, da diese Instanzen doch deutlich schwerer waren, als andere.
- Gleiches galt für ZH, wenn man keinen Top-Tank (möglichst Paladin) und Top-Heiler zur Verfügung hatte.
- HdZ2 war zwar beliebt, weil es so schnell ging, dafür war sie aber nicht sonderlich schwer und wenn man irgendwo gewiped ist, hat man nicht immer wieder neu angefangen und alles nochmal gemacht.
- Bollwerk war als Einsteigerhero "beliebt". Weil es die leichteste normale Instanz war, hielten viele sie auch für leichteste Hero. Unterm Strich gab es hier dann zwei Varianten: Tank und Heiler waren gut genug, für den hohen physischen Schaden der Trashmobs und man kam gut durch. Oder sie waren es nicht und die Gruppe löste sich noch vor dem ersten Boss auf.  Die Bosse selbst sind hier ja vergleichsweise einfach. Somit sehe ich auch hier wenig Potential.

Was bleibt noch übrig?
Zunächst wären da die leichten Heros, die wegen ihres niedrigeren Schwierigkeitsgrades am häufigsten besucht wurden, um Marken zu farmen.
Das wären: Dampfkammer, Sklavenunterkünfte, Tiefensumpf, Mecha und Bota.
Unter den insgesamt 19 Bossen hier gibt es einige, die in Frage kämen. Während man allerdings die schwere Feuertante in Mecha oft einfach ausgelassen hat, hat man sich in der Dampfkammer bei Thespia gerne mal aufgerieben. Aber auch Freywin und Dorngrin in Bota waren gern für einen Wipe gut, genau wie die Schattenmutter und Quagmiran. Da fällt die Wahl schwer.

Aber als letztes wäre dann nocht TdM. Diese Instanz kam zwar erst später ins Spiel und war auch schwerer als alle anderen. Wegen des deutlich besseren Loots und weil auch viele Raider, die schon längst nicht mehr in Heros gingen, hier neue Herausforderungen suchten und nicht zuletzt, weil hier neben vielen Epics auch ein Haustier und ein Mount droppen, dürfte dies auf jeden Fall die meistbesuchte Heroinstanz 2008 sein. Und ich sehe Chancen, daß hier 2008 mehr Leute drin waren, als in den älteren Heros während der ganzen BC-Zeit.
Für Tanks gab es lange keine Alternative zur Belobigung von Kael'Thas. Die Scherbe der Verachtung war für alle Offkrieger und Schurken ebenso ein must have. Nur um mal zwei der begehrtesten Epics im ganzen Spiel zu erwähnen, die Massen von Spielern angezogen haben. Und wer kennt nicht die Farmer des Phoenixkükens und des schnellen weißen Falkenschreiters. Und bei der Aussicht auf solche Loots, nimmt man doch gern hunderte oder tausende G Repkosten in Kauf.
Ich selbst bin nirgendwo so oft gestorben, wie hier. Die Frage nach dem Top-Killer ist allerdings wieder etwas schwieriger. Sowohl Vexalus, als auch die Priesterin und Kael'Thas waren schon harte Nüsse, verglichen mit den anderen Heroinstanzen. Vor allem Randomgruppen, wo es etwas am Schaden fehlte, hatten bei der Priesterin und Kael Probleme. Wenn sie überhaupt so weit kamen.

Von daher würde ich jetzt einfach mal auf Vexalus tippen.



Nachtrag: Loken ist dagegen vergleichsweise einfach. Prinzipiell geht der auch komplett ohne laufen, auch auf Hero.


----------



## Yinnai (9. Dezember 2008)

Dark2Devil schrieb:


> ich meinte auch nicht die Meißten blos er hat zurzeit TÄGLICH mehr kills als die Derzeitigen RAID bosse ^^



Zu Loken kannst du ja auch jeden Tag, auf normal so oft wie du willst und die Raid-Bosse siehst du erst in ner Woche wieder nachdem man sie gekillt hat.


----------



## Camô (9. Dezember 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> da kein hogger ned mithalten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Der arme Hogger wird aber regelmäßig gegankt, praktisch im Vorbeilaufen.


----------



## Flipste (9. Dezember 2008)

Denke mal classic bosse führen die Liste an.
so wenige warns am Ende gar net, die mc gegangen sind un sich an Ragnaros versucht haben.
Denke ma ony/ragnaros sind erste^^


----------



## I dream online (9. Dezember 2008)

Schonmal an *Baron Rivendare* in dem alten Stratholme gedacht?
Er dürfte früher viele Knochen um sich herumliegen gehabt haben...
Früher halt,...gaaanz früher  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CoHanni (9. Dezember 2008)

Der Teufelshäscher hat sicherlich ne menge Spieler auf den Gewissen, erst gestern hat er mich wieder überrascht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (zum Glück gibts Vanisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

aber in der liste ist er mit 15k kills UNTER Plünder der defias aus westfall (lvl 14), die haben 15,500 kills xD


----------



## Caddle (9. Dezember 2008)

Meine Vermutung ist ja, das es früher Mor'Ladim im Dämmerwald war.
Da turnte man auf dem Friedhof von Rabenflucht rum so mit Level 25-27,
dann kommt er angelaufen, hat einen wohl schon von 1000 m weg gerochen, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und klatscht einen um ehe man weiss nicht wie einem geschehen ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daywa (9. Dezember 2008)

henrikdeluxe schrieb:


> krass das Loken da so abräumt die letzte Woche
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Mitm guten Heiler is es leichter einfach drin stehen zu bleiben und max Dmg zu fahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

BTT: Ich denk man muss das auch in die jeweilige Sparte packen - Classic / BC / WotLK. Da würd ich dann zu Ragnaros / Vashj / Loken, oder auch Flickwerk (Gruppen- / Spielerabhängig) tendieren.

Mein Senf zur Bratwurst.

Grüße


----------



## Silmarilli (9. Dezember 2008)

Höllenfeuerhalbinsel - teufelshäscher *hust*


----------



## Jinthora (9. Dezember 2008)

Gruul in seiner Original Version, alle 70er gleich zu gruul ohne pre quest etc


----------



## Raskild (9. Dezember 2008)

FÜr mich ganz klar Vaelestraz. Auch wenn es schon verdammt lang her ist, der hat 40 Mann in weniger als 5 Sekunden zurück zu "Bob" geschickt. Ganze Gilden sind an dem zerbrochen. 
Ich kann den Weg in den Pechschwingenhort immer noch mit geschlossenen Augen.


----------



## Borberat (9. Dezember 2008)

Hrhrhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

HOGGER!?!?!?!

ihr Allys seid solche Heulsusen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BWL würd ich zustimmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das waren noch Bosse!


----------



## dr_michi (9. Dezember 2008)

was is mit onkel raptor von ZG? =D

der rezzte einem immer wieder ;> da war es möglich mehrere male in einem kampf zu sterben


----------



## Akium (9. Dezember 2008)

Caddle schrieb:


> Meine Vermutung ist ja, das es früher Mor'Ladim im Dämmerwald war.
> Da turnte man auf dem Friedhof von Rabenflucht rum so mit Level 25-27,
> dann kommt er angelaufen, hat einen wohl schon von 1000 m weg gerochen,
> 
> ...



An den Typ erinner ich mich auch gut.  Der hat mich damals beim questen einige Male erwischt. 

Immer wenn ich mal in der Nähe bin, gehe ich grad hin, und haue ihn um.  Die Rache, die ich ihm damals prophezeit habe..^^


----------



## henrikdeluxe (9. Dezember 2008)

Akium schrieb:


> Immer wenn ich mal in der Nähe bin, gehe ich grad hin, und haue ihn um.  Die Rache, die ich ihm damals prophezeit habe..^^



das mach ich auch immer so, auf diesse Weise habe ich mich schon bei dem T-Rex im Krater, bei den Dicken Typen in Desolace und beim Teufelshäscher bedankt


----------



## Lwellewhyn (9. Dezember 2008)

Ich finde es erschreckend, das Loken so weit oben in der Liste ist.
Das sagt leider sehr viel über die Spieler aus, weil er wirklich nicht sonderlich schwer ist.

Ich kenne Gilden die schaffen Heigan nicht mal annäherungsweise, und ich kenne Spieler die sterben zu 99.5 % an den 3 Reihen grüner Blobs nach Patchwork.


----------



## Prenne (9. Dezember 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> ganz ehrlich,
> hogger ist zwar ein lustiger boss, aber ich glaube nicht der meist gekillteste mob.
> 
> ich würde eher auf illidan bzw die neuen endbosse der high instanzen setzen.
> ...




blubb es geht nicht darum wie oft der boss gekillt worden ist sondern wie viele spieler er gekillt hat^^

btw in der todesrubrik bei den statistiken gibts ne rubrik tode durch hogger XD


----------



## Allvis (9. Dezember 2008)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Wobei es für den einen echt einfachen Trick gibt: man muß einfach - nicht lachen! - um den nächsten Baum laufen. Er verliert nach ein paar Minuten die Lust.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der ist gut


----------



## Mab773 (9. Dezember 2008)

loken
so ein sch...vieh... hasse dat teil


----------



## NightCreat (9. Dezember 2008)

ich glaube es ist entweder gruul/maggi oder onyxia 

auch wenn viele hogger sagen kann das gar nicht sein da alle hordler niemals mit lvl 10 oder so zu ihm hinkommen sonst könnte er in der liste wesentlich höher sein^^


----------



## Kronas (9. Dezember 2008)

geht mal auf hogger drauf
durchschnittlich mit einem schlag gekillt^^
gibt also immernoch viele lv 1er raids^^


----------



## Lutios (9. Dezember 2008)

Hmm Loken is schon böse
aber sooo schwer nen au nich
<-- hab ihn das erste mal auf 66 gelegt .
als tank -.- 
von daher
hm
würde auch auf ne bc hero tippen
da dann wohl auch Vexallus und den PvP Boss da^^


----------



## Hubautz (9. Dezember 2008)

Lutios schrieb:


> Hmm Loken is schon böse
> aber sooo schwer nen au nich
> <-- hab ihn das erste mal auf 66 gelegt .
> als tank -.-



Mit 66 ist das tatsächlich eine nicht zu unterschätzende Leistung.


----------



## Airbusa380 (11. Dezember 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> geht mal auf hogger drauf
> durchschnittlich mit einem schlag gekillt^^
> gibt also immernoch viele lv 1er raids^^



Das habe ich auch schon gelesen, einen Raidpruppe mit lvl 1 Chars gegen Hogger.


----------



## Falathrim (11. Dezember 2008)

Airbusa380 schrieb:


> Das habe ich auch schon gelesen, einen Raidpruppe mit lvl 1 Chars gegen Hogger.


Gibts lustige Videos auf Youtube....40 Level 1-Gnome mit pinken Haaren...ROXXOR!!! xD


----------



## astrozombie (13. Dezember 2008)

Im Erfolgssystem gibts ein paar Counter bei Statistiken/Tode/Welt: 
Tode durch Ertrinken, Tode durch Lava, Tode durch Erschöpfung, Tode durch Stürze 

UND *Tode durch Hogger*

Im ernst, seht nach, hab ich eben entdeckt *ROFL*


----------



## Sausage (13. Dezember 2008)

Wer die Seite (http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/gamestats/gamestats.html?de,killedby) ma früher öfter besucht hat, hat das gesehen: 90% der Zeit war Archimonde bei den meisten Kills dabei.

Zu den Bossen mit den meisten kills.. Vaelstraz, Nethergroll, Prinz Malchezaar, Leotheras d. Blinde, Vashj, Kael'thas und Archimonde - würde ich mal schätzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg

Edit: und bald werden Flickwerk, Heigan, Saphiron und Kel'thuzad vorne dabei sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oogieboogie (14. Dezember 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> ganz ehrlich,
> hogger ist zwar ein lustiger boss, aber ich glaube nicht der meist gekillteste mob.
> 
> ich würde eher auf illidan bzw die neuen endbosse der high instanzen setzen.
> ...



du b1ubb ich muss dich enttäuschen...es ging nicht darum, welcher mob am häufigsten gekillt wurde, sondern gekillt HAT...

und so sehr ich hogger mag denke ich tatsächlich, dass irgendwelche 40er oder 25er raid bosse mehr chars zu bob geschickt haben, weil einfach da viel mehr leute hingegangen und gewipt sind =)

und ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen: hogger hat mich auch mal gekillt aber deswegen empfinde ich keinen hass oder den wunsch nach rache, sondern ich zolle diesem elitegnoll meinen respekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LeetoN2k (14. Dezember 2008)

Ich finds ziemlich witzig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich gehe fast jeden Tag HdB wegen der Axt und bei unsrem ersten Run sind wir auch nur gewiped, jetzt ist alles easy going.
Da guckt man auf die Seite und Loken hat knapp 50k mehr Opfer als der 2. und die Sturmgeschmiedeten Runenformer 21.919 sind auch gut dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Snick00 (14. Dezember 2008)

Ich mag mich da zu WoW Classic Zeiten noch ganz gut an "Four Horsemen" erinnern. Gott sind wir da wochenlang gewiped und haben nur die probiert. Ich glaub, das ging noch ziemlich vielen andern Gilden auch so.

Mfg


----------



## Juudra (14. Dezember 2008)

Snick00 schrieb:


> Ich mag mich da zu WoW Classic Zeiten noch ganz gut an "Four Horsemen" erinnern. Gott sind wir da wochenlang gewiped und haben nur die probiert. Ich glaub, das ging noch ziemlich vielen andern Gilden auch so.
> 
> Mfg



Mittlerweile is das Reiterkonzil nichmal mehr annähernd gefährlich finde ich :/ was schade ist find den kampf sehr lustig da man dort als fernkämpfer tanken darf ^^

Jo wer könnte noch ganz vorne mit den Kills liegen hmm evtl heigan im alten pre bc Content :nicht jeder kann auf Anhieb tanzen ^o^

Oder natürlich die gute alter kammerspinne maexxna glaube sie ist nicht zu unterschätzen^^
Ansonsten vlt noch Archimonde oder Az'galor denn er hatte immer seine quotentode =)


----------



## Narulein (14. Dezember 2008)

Ich wusste es schon immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Blizzard tötet uns!!!

420.	Blizzard	2.202

^^
[quelle: http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/gamestat...tml?de,killedby seite 21 ]


----------



## noizycat (14. Dezember 2008)

Die Seite ist so geil ...Platz 17: Katapult von Tausendwinter. Da trag ich auch gut zu bei. ^^


----------



## Balord (14. Dezember 2008)

Hogger scheint wirklich die meisten Spielerkills überhaupt zu verursachen, immerhin gibt es bei den Erfolgen in der Statistik "Tode" auch die Unterkategorie wie oft man von Hogger getötet wurde. Hab ich erst heute bemerkt^^
Screenshot wird noch beigefügt


----------



## Rangekiller (14. Dezember 2008)

b1ubb hat den thread wohl nicht verstanden xD
was ich lustig find is dass ganz utnen auf der seite mit hogger auf platz 420 "Blizzard" steht?! is das ein boss oder die von blizz gebannten accounts? xD


----------



## Reschmet (14. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe mal nen paar Mobs rausgesucht.
Was mich nen bisschen verwundert ist, dass z.B. Thrall nihct genug Spieler killt Vol'jin jedoch etwas mehr als 1000

1.	Loken	95.900
9.	Anub'arak	26.556
95.	Teufelshäscher	9.127
142.	Erntebehüter	6.287
229.	Murlocfutterwühler	3.946
237.	Haudrauf von Beute...	3.837
272.	Onyxia	3.372
285.	Scharlachroter Mönch	3.203
401.	Drek'Thar	2.293
405.	Räudiger Wolf	2.258
411.	Hogger	2.221
477.	Grunzer von Orgrimmar	1.893
483.	Druide des Giftzahns	1.874
497.	Stadtwache von Sturmwind	1.830
509.	König Magni Bronzebart	1.786
672.	Cairne Bluthuf	1.335
841.	Vol'jin	1.057
894.	König Varian Wrynn	989
1000.	Schmetterzehe	890

Generell muss man noch sagen das Hogger nur 1 Mob ist und trotzdem mehr killt als z.B. Grunzer von Orgrimmar von denen während eines Raides auf OG dutzende gebombt werden müssen. (Alles was was heute weniger als 890 Spieler gekillt hat ist nicht mehr in der Liste)

Gruß Reschmet


----------



## abe15 (14. Dezember 2008)

*H O G G E R*


----------



## Necrophylo (14. Dezember 2008)

Ich glaube das es Vaelestraz ist. Er hat Topgilden immernoch wipen lassen. wenn er einfach die heiler einen nach dem anderen geholt hat war für alle Schluß.


----------



## MrHaNf (14. Dezember 2008)

mein tipp wäre entweder drek thar oder vandarr stormpike aus av
die waren fast jeden tag ganz vorne dabei mit den kills und das summiert sich


----------



## KiLLa239 (14. Dezember 2008)

Nee insgesamt hat Loken niemals am meisten.
Aber ich muss zugeben, dass wir bei keinem hc Boss in 5er inis öfter gewiped sind!


----------



## HordeCrusher (14. Dezember 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> hmmm.
> also ein Classic boss glaub ich nicht, da damals noch nicht soviel gespielt haben wie jetzt.



bestimmt richtig, aber deine vermutung, dass es illidan sei ist auch nicht wirklich realistisch, da vielleicht grade mal 10% ihn zu sehen bekommen haben.
ich hätte auf die scharmützel in azjol nerub getippt. mit ihrer blöden rnd aggro (fixieren). ^^
sind aber nur auf 26 oder so. :/


----------



## JanR (14. Dezember 2008)

Hogger...... 100%ig


----------



## Kakalake (14. Dezember 2008)

84.	Plünderer der Defias	9.864

ist jetzt noch jeden tag unter den top 100! die müssen damals beim start von wow an der spitze gewesen sein!  ;-)

wurden ja glaub ich sogar mal genervt...


----------



## Drumdrum (14. Dezember 2008)

ist doch völlig unlogisch das hogger die meisten spielerkills haben soll nur die hälfte aller wow spieler kommen doch bei dem vorbei da fehlt doch die komplette horden seite
ich denke es wird ein inni boss sein zum beispiel der prinz aus kara wegen den totems wenn die ungünstig fallen...


----------



## Kronas (14. Dezember 2008)

Drumdrum schrieb:


> ist doch völlig unlogisch das hogger die meisten spielerkills haben soll nur die hälfte aller wow spieler kommen doch bei dem vorbei da fehlt doch die komplette horden seite
> ich denke es wird ein inni boss sein zum beispiel der prinz aus kara wegen den totems wenn die ungünstig fallen...


totems? infernals meinst du^^


----------



## Drumdrum (14. Dezember 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> totems? infernals meinst du^^


ja genau die 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mir war der name entfallen


----------



## Rastas (14. Dezember 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> das is glaub ich der wenigst gekillteste boss
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



LIES BITTE DEN THREAD! Es geht nicht darum wie OFT der Boss gekillt WURDE,sondern wie oft die Spieler von dem Boss gekillt wurden...


----------



## Divinavene (14. Dezember 2008)

Drumdrum schrieb:


> ist doch völlig unlogisch das hogger die meisten spielerkills haben soll nur die hälfte aller wow spieler kommen doch bei dem vorbei da fehlt doch die komplette horden seite



Das sagt doch einiges über die Allianz aus, findest du nicht auch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hm, aber so richtige Wipes hatte ich jetzt noch nicht erlebt. Klar, mit einer Random Grp ist gelegentlich mal einer unter meinen Fingern verreckt, aber das gehört dazu denke ich. Raid-Erfahrung hab ich jetzt nur mit meinem DD. Ich geriet als Raid-Noob in eine total professionelle Gruppe. Wipe oder Tote gab es nicht. Aber im Vergleich zu den anderen, war ich total mies in Sachen dmg. Wollte die Grp auch schon verlassen, weil es mir doch etwas peinlich war. ^^

Sonst kann ich das nicht wirklich beurteilen. Da hab ich einfach viel zu wenig Erfahrung. Aber ist ganz schön interessant das Thema. ^^


----------



## Battletanker-Kargath (14. Dezember 2008)

Loken ist atm auch schwerster und zudem meistbesuchter Heroboss, siehe seine Drops

> http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=37852 < 

Das erklärt warum er erster is ^^


----------



## Sausage (14. Dezember 2008)

Battletanker-Kargath schrieb:


> Loken ist atm auch schwerster und zudem meistbesuchter Heroboss, siehe seine Drops
> 
> > http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=37852 <
> 
> Das erklärt warum er erster is ^^



ich fand loken eigentlich immer recht einfach.. :X
Da find ich den Zeittypen aus hdz 4 (der 3. Boss) deutlich schwerer!


----------



## DunCrow (14. Dezember 2008)

Hogger ist Nr. 454 xD


----------



## Asayur (14. Dezember 2008)

Also auf Hordenseite ist im Silberwald der Sohn des Arugal vermutlich recht gut dabei mit Hordis 
auslöschen, jedesmal wenn ich mit i einem Low Lvl Char in den Silberwald gehe werde ich von dem Drecksvieh
gegankt, danach Logg ich um Ganke ihn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Greetz
Asayur


----------



## Asayur (14. Dezember 2008)

Sry Doppelpost, zu schnell geklickt,
kann gelöscht werden


----------



## t34m4n (14. Dezember 2008)

ich habe mal in einer statistik gelesen dass der mob-typ "lehrwandler" die meisten spieler getötet hat!
das liegt warscheinlich daran, dass der sowohl als warlock pet als auch als freilaufendes mob vorhanden ist^^


----------



## ossi.osborne (14. Dezember 2008)

Ich wär für nen Hoggerfanclub !!!!!!


----------



## yves1993 (14. Dezember 2008)

also der raidboss der am meisten spieler geraidet hat is meiner meinung nach auch hogger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (jaja is kein raidboss nur elitemob) 

aber der geilste boss ist c' thun...es haben sich einmal alle 40 spieler auf einen haufen gestellt und der letzte hat durch den strahl (der schaden verdoppelt sich pro sprung auf den nächsten gegner) 6000000 schaden kassiert XD  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (14. Dezember 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> das is glaub ich der wenigst gekillteste boss
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



huch b1ubb hat mal nicht richtig gelesen es geht welcher mob die meisten spieler zu bob geschickt hat


----------



## Tryko (14. Dezember 2008)

Also ich bin der Annahme, es ist ein Boss in TdM. In der Zeit, als es TdM gab, wurde TdM fast so oft besucht wie alle anderen BC-Instanzen zusammen, es gab jeden Tag unzählige Wipes. Einen informativeren und grösseren Kommentar darüber findet ihr auf Seite 3, er ist wohl kaum zu übersehen. 

Ich bezweifle stark, dass es irgendein Raidboss nur in die Top 10 der meistspielerkillenden NPCs schafft. Heros werden praktisch von jeder Spielerart regelmässig besucht, sogar ich und ein paar T6-Kollegen haben noch ab und zu die Heros gecleart, was ich damit meine, dass man in Heros grünequibte, aber auch T9-equibte finden wird, und sie dadurch unzählige male besucht werden. Eine Hero kann man pro Woche locker 7x besuchen, eine Raidinstanz nur 1x die Woche und ausserdem nur mit einem gewissen Spielergrad. Und "ja in den prebc raids gabs noch 40 spieler in nem raid" ist ein total unüberlegtes, stupides, sinnloses Argument, denn prozentual von allen WoW-Spielern sind es trotzdem wenig. Selbst eine unbeliebtere 5-er Instanz wird heutzutage locker mehr als 20x öfters besucht als irgendein 40-er Raid damals.
Und der Raidboss mit den meissten Spielerkills wird dann offensichtlich trotzdem Maggi sein, so oft wie Randoms täglich an dem gewiped sind...

In einem Jahr wird Loken vermutlich auf Platz 1 vor den TdM-Bossen sein.


Auf Platz 1 der NPCs, die nicht in Instanzen anzutreffen sind, setzte ich Kazzak. Kazzak wurde regelmässig in die Hauptstädte gepullt und hat dort über Stunden zehntausende Spieler gekillt. Und noch in BC haben sich täglich Raidgruppen an Kazzak gewagt und ich kann mich noch daran erinnern wie ich glücklich beobachtet habe, wie die Allys mehrfach an Kazzak gewiped sind.
Zu Kazzak: Alles, was in einem Kampf mit ihm stirbt (muss nicht von Kazzak getötet werden, sondern einfach im Kampf verwickelt sein und irgendwie sterben, seis am pvp oder sonst was), heilt ihn um 50K hp, sei es ein Spieler oder ein Totem. Nach 2 mins geht er in den Enrage, da schiesst er in relativ schneller Frequenz shadowpolts auf alles, was im Kampf verwickelt ist, die shadowbolts verursachen glaube ich 2.5K dmg? Also in ner Hauptstadt nicht totzukriegen. Ausserdem verursacht er mit jedem hit über 5K dmg, es sei denn, es ist eine Tankklasse. Und dann hat er noch unzählige andere Fähigkeiten...
Da noch eines der unzähligen Videos, die zeigen, wie Kazzak mal wieder eine Hauptstadt verwüstet:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jl0VWJdE01M


----------



## Arthok7 (14. Dezember 2008)

MrHaNf schrieb:


> mein tipp wäre entweder drek thar oder vandarr stormpike aus av
> die waren fast jeden tag ganz vorne dabei mit den kills und das summiert sich



Da bin ich mir auch ziemlich sicher. Die killen Hordler/Allys ohne Ende und das schon fast seit Release...


----------



## Fixxy (14. Dezember 2008)

also was ich mal gelesen habe ist das "Oger" die meisten Spieler getötet haben...


----------



## jolk (14. Dezember 2008)

Tryko schrieb:


> Da noch eines der unzähligen Videos, die zeigen, wie Kazzak mal wieder eine Hauptstadt verwüstet:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jl0VWJdE01M


ui nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so viele leute mit hübschen sets (und in minute 1:35 sieht man nen mensch schamanen xD)


----------



## lord just (14. Dezember 2008)

naja ich glaube mal nicht, dass die bosse aus tdm die meisten spieler gekillt haben, da tdm eigentlich recht leicht war, als es denn kam. alle bosse waren schon release bekannt und haben alle nur die fähigkeiten der anderen bosse genutzt. ich vermute auch einfach mal, dass  es auch kein boss aus der bc zeit sein kann, weil die bc bosse sehr schnell bekannt waren und es sehr schnell sehr viele hilfsmittel gab, die einen halfen.

ich tippe mal auf die alten classic raid bosse wie nefarian oder onyxia. die raidbosse waren recht schwer und trotzdem sehr gut besucht. selbst als spieler ohne gilde, der nur wenig spielt hat da sehr schnell nen raid gefunden, der einen mit nimmt. hinzu kommt dass das raiden damals auch sehr viel schwieriger war, da man kaum wissen über wow hatte. sowas wie critimmun kannte man nicht und so tolle add-ons kamen auch erst recht spät.


----------



## weddingcrusher (14. Dezember 2008)

kein plan xD


----------



## Tryko (14. Dezember 2008)

MrHaNf schrieb:


> mein tipp wäre entweder drek thar oder vandarr stormpike aus av
> die waren fast jeden tag ganz vorne dabei mit den kills und das summiert sich


Daran habe ich gar nicht gedacht...^^ Ja, die belegen sicher die ersten 2 Plätze...


----------



## Hoku (14. Dezember 2008)

Ist zwar weder ein Boss, noch ein Elite-Mob, aber...
Gamon in Gasthaus in Orgrimmar ist sicher der meist gekillt NPC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yoranox (14. Dezember 2008)

Also bei den meisten Spielerkills kann ich nur raten.Aber ich weiß das die vier reiter im alten naxx der boss war der von release zu world 1. am längsten gebraucht hat und das wohl mit abstand.Lief wohl so das die damaligen gilden wöchentlich nach naxx release neue world 1. hatten und bei den reitern wurde es dann monatelang still.
nur waren das nur 2% oder so der spieler die die reiter jemals gesehen haben von daher...


----------



## DunCrow (14. Dezember 2008)

Kuena schrieb:


> Ist zwar weder ein Boss, noch ein Elite-Mob, aber...
> Gamon in Gasthaus in Orgrimmar ist sicher der meist gekillt NPC
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



LOL ... leider nicht ...


----------



## abe15 (14. Dezember 2008)

Drumdrum schrieb:


> ist doch völlig unlogisch das hogger die meisten spielerkills haben soll nur die hälfte aller wow spieler kommen doch bei dem vorbei da fehlt doch die komplette horden seite
> ich denke es wird ein inni boss sein zum beispiel der prinz aus kara wegen den totems wenn die ungünstig fallen...



Welches Spiel hast du gespielt das der Prinz mit Totems um sich wirft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CharlySteven (14. Dezember 2008)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/gamestat...tml?de,killedby
> 
> is zumindest die letzte woche^^


420.	Blizzard	2.202

das find ich ja auch mal lustig, welcher mob/boss heißt blizzard? oder haben die sich da selber reingestellt^^

aber das bei loken soviele spieler wipen find ich kommisch, da ich denn nicht soooo schwer finde...


----------



## Lichtdrache (14. Dezember 2008)

Hogger war echt der gegner am anfang jedes allis der jeden alli gekillt hatte.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber nun gibs gegner  höheren lvls besonders in nordend die mehr leute umnuken wie loken.


----------



## Stormspeaker423 (14. Dezember 2008)

Zum Thema: Mazzranache, eindeutig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## moorhuhnxx (14. Dezember 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> das is glaub ich der wenigst gekillteste boss
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Tja B1Ubb leider falsch gelesen es geht nicht darum wer am häufigsten gekillt worden ist, dondern wer am meisten GEKILLT hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lukwild (14. Dezember 2008)

CharlySteven schrieb:


> 420.	Blizzard	2.202
> 
> das find ich ja auch mal lustig, welcher mob/boss heißt blizzard? oder haben die sich da selber reingestellt^^


http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=17161 
das müsste das blizzard sein ^^


----------



## Salvdore (14. Dezember 2008)

Mh Meiner Meinung steht an erster Stelle defenitiv Hogger, an zweiter Stelle würd ich Verdammnisslord Kazak stellen, da es immer Leute gab die bei den Täglich Quests in den Höllenfeuerhalbinseln zu nah ran gerannt sind ^^(mich inbegriffen)


----------



## russka360 (14. Dezember 2008)

Allys sind am meisten getötet worden   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





FOR THE HORD


----------



## kylezcouzin (14. Dezember 2008)

Also ich würd ja glauben das die meisten leute an nefarian scheitern weil der n echt böser boss is


----------



## Ren3gaid (14. Dezember 2008)

russka360 schrieb:


> Allys sind am meisten getötet worden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




öhm... muss das sein?! (Blödman-.-)

glaube eig. Hogger


----------



## Itarus (14. Dezember 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> das is glaub ich der wenigst gekillteste boss
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich glaub du verstehst das falsch...
Es ist nicht der Boss gemeint, der am öftesten gelegt wurde,
sondern der, der die meisten Spieler gekillt hat.

Ich würd sagen good old Raggi, war ne 40-Mann Inze und mann, war die damals schwer.

MfG Itarus


----------



## CalibraHH (14. Dezember 2008)

also leute, diese statistik is nur für einen tag, die ihr hier postet. da steht hogger immer ca auf rang 400, für jeden tag. aber es gibt auch nicht sooo viele neue lvl 1 chars zur zeit.

aber überlegt euch mal das es hogger nun schon 3 oder 4 jahre gibt und wo die classic version anfing, 100-tausende allispieler an dem verreckt sind. und selbst jetzt noch nach knapp 4 jahren, sterben immer noch täglich ca 2000x irgendwelche leute an dem, obwohl der nun mehr als bekannt sein sollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und loken liegt jetzt gerade die letzten wochen immer auf platz 1, aber das is ja erst seit dem wotlk addon. hogger killt täglich unzählig viele spieler seit 4 jahren. zwar is die spielerzahl von wow stetig gestiegen, aber ich denke, dass hogger auf jeden fall irgendwo weit vorn liegen wird auf die GESAMTKILLS seit dem BEGINN VON WOW vor ca 4 jahren. vorallem auch, weil die meisten lvl 1 chars im wald anfangen. selbst seit BC fangen viele dort an, weil das lvln schneller geht, da man die gebiete eben schon kennt.

ich denke sonst auch, das es bosse o.ä. aus der alten welt sein werden, weil es die classic-version eben schon 2 jahre länger gibt, als bc oder wotlk, das muss man erstma aufholen. wobei man auch sehen muss, das es zu BC zeiten immer mehr spieler gab, doch auch diese haben noch die alten inis gezockt. 

mfg


----------



## mgh (14. Dezember 2008)

Im insgesamten hät ich jetzt murlocs gedacht ^-^


----------



## Syrda (14. Dezember 2008)

Drek'Thar // Vanndar Stormpike

Seit mindestens 3 Jahren haben die beiden wohl mehr Spaß als alle Lokens und Hoggers dieser Welt zusammen. Nur in letzter Zeit kommen sie kaum noch zum Zug, da zu viele Spieler schon am Ehre-Limit sind und kaum noch AV gespielt wird. Aber das wird schon noch kommen wenn in 2 Tagen die neue Saison losgeht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

